# Custom Wish List



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

So if you were going to get a custom built frame what would be on your wish list?

Asking for my wife who relies on me to do the internet research. This would be a steel bike to replace her ten year old Tuscany. She is 5'0" and currently rides a 47cm frame with 650c wheels. She tours (unladen) and does club rides. Typically rides 40-60 miles but can easily knock out a century. No time trials or racing but she can hang with the Cat. 3 racers on tempo training rides. 

Give me your ideas from geometry questions to ask the builder to the little niceties like a chain hanger on the seat stay. She will work directly with the builder and fine tune the build but it is always nice to know what questions to ask.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

For steel, I'd look at Luna and Sweetpea.

http://www.lunacycles.com/

http://sweetpeabicycles.com/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If I were gonna go Ti I'd talk to Eriksen. Why? Cause his wife is about the same size as me and I figure she's taught him how to build really nice bikes for someone her size. 

If I were gonna go steel I'd talk to David Kirk or Oswald. I just like the way their stuff looks. I wouldn't tell them how to build for me. I'd just be real specific on what I want in the bike and what my worries are.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I second the recommendation for Luna. From a looks perspective, there are builders I like a lot more, but she builds a lot of frames for small women and appears--from my arm chair perspective--to understand the issues that can be unique to them. She's a regular on another forum--Team Estrogen--that I frequent, and I've always been impressed with her knowledge. I would strongly suspect that she'll have a lot of good questions to ask your wife, along with any number of suggestions.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

I've already gone with a custom build.
Twice.
Both are Sevens.
I dealt with my LBS for all aspects of the build because I trust them more than I trust me (from body measurements to component selection to final fit).
Seven does top-notch work. The bikes are beautiful and ride like a dream. 
The company is large enough to actually deliver the goods (I've heard horror stories of waiting forever from garage builders - when I buy a bike, I actually want a bike, not promises), yet small enough to work with ME. We've had extensive interviews going over all aspects of the build - how I ride, how I want my bike to ride, what aches and pains I have, what I like/dislike about my current bike, etc.
Very happy with my Sevens.
e.t.a And yes, they do steel.


----------

